# insufficient memory



## unoraptor (Jul 1, 2003)

I have been having problems editing photos on my pc. I have been trying to edit photos from my digital camera. I usually use PhotoImpression. I always get a message telling me that Windows does not have sufficient memory. It even tells me that my virtual memory is running low. I think my PC has plenty of power to edit photos. The only thing that might be wrong (that I can think of), is scanning photos at 600 DPI.

My PC has the following configuration:

Windows XP
AMD Athlon XP 2000
512 MB DDR RAM
64 MB ATI video card
80 GB HD


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

When working with digital or dv it's best to close all non-vital b/g progs.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

This is a good read on photo scanning resolution. Go on to the next page where he uses a photo taken with a fixed focal length Nikon on a tripod and couldnt get more detail scanning over 300 PPI. http://www.scantips.com/basics08.html

Even considering the scanning is overkill you shouldnt be running out of memory. XP should have made a 750Mb pagefile for you, combined with 512 Mb RAM should let you work with large images. If you are still having problems after taking *Rache*s suggestion to run as little as possible in the background and follow the suggestions in the article and scan at 300 PPI then you could increase the pagefile size. Start>Right click My Computer>Properties>Advanced> and select Settings under Performance. Go to the Advanced tab and select Change under Virtual memory. Click Custom size and put a minimum of 300 and a maximum of 3000. Hopefully the computer wont use all of that, but it has it there if it needs it.

Make sure you have at least a Gig of available space on your boot drive if it is partitioned.


----------



## Ash_11 (Sep 19, 2002)

if your running out of virtual memory check the following:

right click your my computer icon
select properties
click advanced
click settings on the performance section
click advanced
at your bottom you will see the virtual memory section
as a basic rule, you should have 1.5x your ram
if you have that already, you may want to increase the size to say 1500 or so. 
Don't do too much


----------

